# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  شرح موجز لجريمة الشهادة الزور

## اشرف سعد الدين

شرح موجز

	جريمة شهادة الزور

       للشهادة الزور آثار نفسية ، و أخرى مادية ، وخيمة تحيق بالمضرور من كل جانب،  و المضرور هنا المواطن و المجتمع معاً  ، إذ تُنشئ آلاماً مريرة  في النفوس ، و تخلق الأحقاد في القلوب ، لما ترتبه من ضياع الحقوق بأنواعها المختلفة ،  فضلاً عن أن فيها نصرة للظالم على المظلوم ، و ما يشيعه ذلك من تفشي الظلم و البغي ، و إفلات المجرم من العقاب ، أو إدانة برئ ، مما يجعل بنيان المجتمع معرضاً للتآكل ، ويعصف بأمنه ، حال أن الأصل أن يكون أفراده كالبنيان المرصوص ، يشد بعضه بعضاً ،  ولذلك كان النهي الشرعي عن تلك الفعلة الشنعاء نهياً شديداً .
   فقد قال الله تعالى في محكم كتابه : ( وَالَّذِينَ لا  يَشْهَدُونَ  الزُّورَ وَإِذَا  مَرُّوا  بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا  كِرَاماً)[  الفرقان:72]؛  وقال: (فَاجْتَنِبُوا  الرِّجْسَ  مِنَ  الأَوْثَانِ  وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ  الزُّورِ)  [الحج:30]،  وقال أيضاً: (وَإِنَّهُمْ  لَيَقُولُونَ  مُنْكَراً مِنَ  الْقَوْلِ  وَزُوراً) [المجادلة:  من  الآية2].
   و قال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم في الحديث الذي رواه عنه سيدنا أبوبكرالصديق رضي الله عنه :
 (ألا أنبئكم  بأكبر  الكبائر(ثلاثاً)؟  قالوا: بلى  يا  رسول  الله،  قال:  (الإشراك  بالله، وعقوق  الوالدين،  وجلس  وكان  متكئاً، فقال:  (ألا  وقول  الزور)،  قال:  فما  زال  يكررها  حتى  قلنا:  ليته  سكت)  [متفق  عليه،  رواه  البخاري،  (6919)، ,مسلم،  (269)].

  من هنا لم يكن غريباً أن يتنبه القانون الوضعي لتلك الشهادة الخبيثة ، و يدرجها في منظومة الافعال المجرمة و المستحقة للعقاب الجنائي ، فقد أفرد لها باباً خاصاً بها هو الباب السادس تحت عنوان ( شهادة الزور و اليمين الكاذبة ) ، و هذا الباب جاء ضمن الكتاب الثالث من قانون العقوبات و المعنون ( الجنايات و الجنح التي تحصل لآحاد الناس ).
ذلك أن "   للشهادة في قانون الإجراءات أهمية بالغة ، لأن الجريمة ليست تصرفاً قانونياً يتحرى الجناة إثباته بالكتابة ، و لكنها عمل غيرمشروع يجتهد الجاني في التكتم عند ارتكابه و يحرص على إخفائه عن الناس ، و لهذا فإن العثور على شاهد يعتبر كسباً كبيراً للعدالة ، و من هنا كانت قاعدة عدم رد الشهود  " ( د/ عوض محمد عوض – شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية – الجزء الأول – 1990 – ص 507 ) ،  فكانت تلك الجريمة تحذيراً شديداً لكل من تسول و توسوس له نفسه من الشهود إعاقة العدالة و تضليل القضاء بارتكاب الجريمة المذكورة .
    و سوف أحاول أن أبين تلك الجريمة في إيجاز ، حتى يتبين الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود في شأن توجيه تهمة شهادة الزور، و ذلك بمناسبة توجيهها لأحد الشهود في قضية قتل المتظاهرين المتهم فيها الرئيس السابق المخلوع و وزير داخليته الأسبق و بعض مساعديه السابقين .

 حق المحكمة في تحريك تهمة الشهادة الزور :
خول المشرع الجنائي المحكمة السلطة الجوازية  في تحريك الاتهام  الفوري و رفع الدعوى الجنائية ضد من يرتكب جنحة أو مخالفة أثناء الجلسة ، و محاكمته على اقترافه تلك الجريمة ، و ذلك بموجب المادة 244 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية  ، و التي نصت على أنه : 
"  إذا وقعت جنحة أو مخالفة في الجلسة ، يجوز للمحكمة أن تقيم الدعوى على المتهم في الحال ،  و تحكم فيها بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة و دفاع المتهم ...... " ،  و هذا استثناء من الأصل المقرر بموجب المادة الأولى من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية التي أسبغت على النيابة العامة الإختصاص الأصيل على سبيل الاستئثار برفع الدعوى الجنائية و مباشرتها باستثناء الأحوال المبينة في القانون ، و منها جرائم الجلسات .

و قد خول القانون المحكمة سلطة جوازية في الأمر بالقبض على المتهم الذي يرتكب جريمة من تلك الجرائم  ، إذا اقتضى الحال ذلك ، فذاك إذن أمر تقديري موكول إليها حسبما تقتضيه الظروف و يتطلبه واقع الحال ، و ذلك وفقاً لما نص عليه عجز المادة 244 المشار إليها سلفاً من أنه : 
"  و في جميع الأحوال يحرر رئيس المحكمة محضراً ،  ويأمر بالقبض على المتهم إذا اقتضى الحال ذلك ".

و تعرف تلك الجرائم بجرائم الجلسة ،  و لا مراء أن جريمة شهادة الزور التي تحصل أمام القضاء تندرج تحت مدلول الجرائم سالفة الذكر و تخضع بالتالي لذات الإجراءات ، فقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :  "  للمحكمة بمقتضى القانون أن توجه في الجلسة تهمة شهادة الزور إلى كل  من ترى أنه لا يقول الصدق من الشهود و ان تأمر بالقبض عليه ، و ذلك على اعتبارأن شهادة الزور من جرائم الجلسة "  ( نقض في 5/11/1957 – أحكام النقض س 8 ق 237 ص 872 ) .

لمن توجه جريمة شهادة الزور؟

 و توجه المحكمة جريمة شهادة الزور إلى كل من ترى أنه لا يقول الصدق من الشهود  ،  فقد نصت المادة رقم 294 من قانون العقوبات على أنه : "  كل من شهد زوراً لمتهم في جناية أو عليه يعاقب بالحبس  " ،  فالمادة صريحة في أن من يصح توجيه الجريمة المذكورة إليه هو فقط الشهود ، و لذلك سميت الجريمة بشهادة الزور،  و الشهود هنا هم الذين يشهدون أمام المحكمة و بعد أداء اليمين ،  فكل من أجازالقانون سماع اقوالهم بصفتهم شهود يجوز توجيه تهمة شهادة الزورإليهم إذا توافرت في حقهم شرائطها ، و ذلك كالمدعي بالحقوق المدنية الذي أجازت المادة رقم 288 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية سماعه كشاهد بعد حلف اليمين .

أثر توجيه الاتهام بشهادة الزور على المتهم :

	إذا ارتأت المحكمة تحريك جريمة شهادة الزور ضد الشاهد ، فما أثر ذلك على المتهم أو المتهمين في القضية التي شهد فيها الشاهد ؟   لا شك أن الأمر يتعلق بالمتهم الذي تخصه هذه الشهادة ، فالشاهد يدلي بوقائع بشأن متهم أو متهمين معينين ، وفقاً لما لديه من مسموعات أو مرئيات ، و على ذلك فإن توجيه هذه التهمة للشاهد – و كانت الشهادة لصالح المتهم -  يعد لفت نظر للمتهم الذي تتعلق به هذه الشهادة لإعداد دفاعه و أدلته الأخرى على ضوء ذلك  ،  إذ لو تمت إدانة الشاهد بتهمة شهادة الزور لأضحت تلك الشهادة عصفاً ماكولا ، لا تغني و لا تسمن من جوع ، و لن تعول عليها المحكمة في قضائها .



مفهوم  الشهادة محل التجريم :

الشهادة المقصودة هنا ليست مطلقة من القيود ، و إنما لها ضوابط معينة حتى يمكن إسباغ وصف الجريمة عليها ،  فالأصل أن المحكمة توجه الاتهام إلى من ترى أنه لا يقول الصدق في شهادته ،  و لذلك يلزم أن تكون الشهادة الزور واقعة على أمور يمكن إداركها بالحس و إخضاعها للتحقق منها و التأكد من صحتها من عدمه ، حتى يتسنى وصفها بكونها صادقة أو كاذبة ، فلا يعتبر شاهد زور من كانت شهادته التي أداها أمام القضاء مبنية على تقديرخاص به أو على استنتاج راجع إلى مقدمات مضموم بعضها لبعض و لو كان عالماً انها تنافي الحقيقة .

و قد قضت محكمة النقض في ذلك بأن :
"  الأصل أن الشهادة التي يسأل الشاهد عن الكذب فيها أمام القضاء هي التي تكون لها في ذاتها قوة الاقتناع لابتنائها على عيان الشاهد و يقينه من جهة ولقابليتها للتمحيص و التحقق من صحتها من جهة أخرى ،  أما الشهادة التي لا ترجع إلا إلى مجرد التسامع و الشهرة فلا  تعد شهادة بالمعنى المتصورفي القانون لتعذر التحقق من صحتها ، و لا يرد على ذلك بما للشهادة بالتسامع من اعتبار في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية ، فإن هذا ليس من شأنه أن يغيرطبيعة ما قيل على سبيل الرواية و لا يرفعه إلى مرتبة الشهادة التي فرض القانون العقاب على الكذب فيها ، فإذا كانت الأقوال التي أدلى بها الشاهدان – على ماهو ثابت بالحكم – ليست إلا أنباء بما اتصل بعلمهما أو نقل لهما ، فإن شهادتهما لا تتوافرفيها أركان جريمة شهادة الزور " .( نقض في 2/6/1959 – أحكام النقض س 10 ق 135 ص 612 ).


و يتعين كذلك أن تكون الشهادة الزور واردة على وقائع مؤثرة في الفصل في الدعوى ،  و إلا فلا عقاب إذا انصبت على واقعة ثانوية لا أهمية لها في الدعوى ،  و هذا هو المستفاد من نص المادة 294 من قانون العقوبات التي جرمت شهادة الزور ، فقد جرمت شهادة الزور لصالح المتهم أو ضده ،  و لا استفادة و لا ضرر للمتهم – في هذه الحالة - إلا إذا كانت الشهادة متعلقة بوقائع الدعوى و مؤثرة فيها إيجاباً أو سلباً ، و قد قضت محكمة النقض في ذلك بأن : 

"  انه و إن كان لا يلزم في جريمة شهادة الزور أن تكون الشهادة مكذوبة من أولها إلى آخرها ،   بل يكفي تغيير الحقيقة في بعض وقائع الشهادة ،  إلا أنه يشترط ان يكون الكذب حاصلاً في وقائع من شأنها أن تؤثر في الفصل في الدعوى التي سمع الشاهد فيها – مدنية كانت أم جنائية – فإذا كان الكذب حاصلاً في واقعة لا تأثيرلها في موضوع الدعوى  و ليس من شأنها أن تفيد أحداً أو تضره فلا عقاب ،  فإذا كانت المحكمة قد رأت في حدود سلطتها أن جنسية المتوفي المدعي تغير الحقيقة في شأنها لا أهمية لها في موضوع الدعوى الشرعية التي أديت فيها الشهادة ،   فإنها تكون على حق إذا هي اعتبرت أن الكذب في هذه الواقعة لا عقاب عليه كشهادة زور " ( نقض في 21/5/1945 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج 6 ق 77 ص 712 ). 


شروط تجريم شهادة الزور بهذا المفهوم :

يلزم لتحقق جريمة شهادة الزور بالمفهوم السابق ذكره ،  عدة شروط ، نشير إليها على النحو التالي :

1- يتعين أن يكون الشاهد قد حلف اليمين ، لأن الشاهد الذي يعتد به في المحاكمات الجنائية و غير الجنائية هو من حلف اليمين ، إعمالاً لنص المادة 283 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، فبهذا الحلف تكون للشهادة قيمتها ،  و يجعل للشاهد ذكرى بحرمتها عند الله تعالى ،  و يجب أن يكون حلف اليمين و الشهادة  أمام المحكمة ، لأن الشهادة المعاقب عليها هي التي تحصل أمام القضاء و ليس أمام أية جهة اخرى . و لذلك لا عقاب على  شهادة الزور التي لم تحصل أمام القضاء ، فإذا شهد شاهد أمام النيابة العامة أو غيرها من الجهات  بشهادة الزور فلا يعد مرتكباً لجريمة شهادة الزور.





فقد قضت محكمة النقض في ذلك بأن : 
"  ... و إذ كان ذلك و كان الثابت من الشهادة المسندة إلى المطعون ضده أنها لم تحصل أمام القضاء ،  و إنما أدلى بها في تحقيقات النيابة ، فإن الواقعة لا تتوافر بها العناصر القانونية لجريمة شهادة الزور " ( نقض في 2/5/1972 – أحكام النقض س 22 ق 94 ص 384 ).

2- يجب على المحكمة التي وقعت شهادة الزورأمامها أن تقوم بتحريك الاتهام حال انعقاد الجلسة و قبل قفل باب المرافعة في الدعوى ، فإن تراخت حتى انتهاء المرافعة أو لم تكتشفها إلا بعد قفل باب المرافعة لم يكن لها الحق في تحريكها ، و إنما تحرك الدعوى حينئذ بالطريق العادي لرفع الدعوى وفقاً للقواعد العامة  ، أي عن طريق النيابة العامة ، فإن حركتها رغم ذلك وقع ذلك الإجراء باطلاً ،  فقد نصت المادة 246 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على أن : ( الجرائم التي تقع في الجلسة و لم تقم المحكمة الدعوى فيها حال انعقادها يكون نظرها وفقاً للقواعد العامة  ) .

و قد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :
"  دل الشارع بنص المادتين 244/1 ،  246  إجراءات جنائية على أن حق المحكمة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية مشروط  بوقوع الجنحة أو المخالفة بالجلسة وقت انعقادها ، و بأن تبادرالمحكمة إلى إقامة الدعوى في الحال فور اكتشافها ،  كما دل على أنه إذا تراخي اكتشاف الواقعة إلى ما بعد الجلسة فإن نظرها يكون وفقاً للقواعد العادية و لا تملك المحكمة حق تحريكها من تلقاء نفسها " ( نقض في 30/3/ 1965 – أحكام نقض س 16 ق 63 ص 319 ) .

3-  أن تكون الشهادة انكاراً لحق أو تأييداً لباطل ، أي أنها تمثل أقوالاً تخالف الحقيقة ، و هذا هو الأساس في العقاب على تلك الجريمة ، فلولا أنها كاذبة ما كان العقاب عليها ، فقيمة الشهادة تكمن في مطابقتها للحقيقة ،  و لهذا يجب على الشاهد أن يلتزم الصدق في كل ما يقرره ، فإذا خان هذا الواجب كان جديراً بالعقاب ، و هذا هو الركن المادي لتلك الجريمة ، و لا يلزم أن تكون الشهادة الزور مكذوبة من أولها إلى آخرها ،  بل يكفي أن يتعمد الشاهد تغيير الحقيقة في بعض وقائع الشهادة – نفياً أو إثباتاً – تغييراً يضلل المحكمة .
  أما الركن المعنوي فيتمثل في وجوب أن يكون الشاهد عالماً بذلك ، قاصداً تضليل العدالة ،  و قد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :

" إن ما يتطلبه القانون للعقاب على شهادة الزور ، هو أن يقرر الشاهد أمام المحكمة بعد حلف اليمين أقوالاً يعلم بأنها تخالف الحقيقة بقصد تضليل القضاء ....  " ( نقض في 15/10/1985 – س 36 ق 154  ص 863 ).

"  يشترط القانون لمسئولية الشاهد زوراً جنائياً قصده إلى الكذب و تعمده قلب الحقيقة ، بحيث يكون ما يقوله محض افتراء في مجلس القضاء و بسوء نية ،  فإذا كان الحكم قد نفى هذا الوصف عن شهادة الشاهدين و أثبت أنهما شهدا بما تنطق به شواهد الحال و ظاهر المستندات ، فإن المحكمة إذ قضت ببراءة الشاهدين من جريمة شهادة الزورلم تخطئ في تطبيق القانون  " ( نقض في 2/6/19567 – أحكام النقض س 10 ق 135 ص 612 ).

و لا يعني ذلك أنه يشترط قصداً جنائياً خاصاً ، بل يكفي توافر تعمد الشاهد تغيير الحقيقة ، كما أنه لا يلزم الحكم التحدث استقلالاً عن هذه القصد ، طالما أن الحكم أورد في أسبابه ما يستفاد منه توافره ،  فقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :
"  أن القانون لا يتطلب في جريمة شهادة الزور قصداً جنائياً خاصاً ، بل يكفي لتوفرالقصد الجنائي فيها أن يكون الشاهد قد تعمد تغيير الحقيقة بقصد تضليل القضاء ، و ليس يضير الحكم عدم تحدثه عن هذا القصد استقلالاً ما دام توافره مستفاداً مما أورده الحكم  " ( نقض في 22/5/1950 – أحكام النقض س 1 ق 221 ص 680 ) .

4- أن يكون من شأن الشهادة التأثير في الحكم لصالح المتهم أو ضده ، حسب صراحة نص المادة 294 عقوبات  المشار إليها سلفاً ،  و بالتالي لا يشترط أن يتحقق ذلك التأثير بالفعل ، بحيث إذا أدلى الشاهد بشهادته و تبين للمحكمة أنها شهادة زور وقصد بها الشاهد صالح المتهم ، و حكمت بإدانة المتهم ، فإن ذلك ليس مانعاً من عقاب شاهد الزور، على الرغم من عدم استفادة المتهم منها ، لأن العبرة كما سبق القول بأن من شأنها التأثير في الحكم لا أن تؤثر فعلاً فيه ،  و قد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :


"  يكفي في جريمة شهادة الزور أن تكون الشهادة شأنها أن تؤثر في الحكم لصالح المتهم أو ضده ،  و لو لم يتحقق ذلك بالفعل ، و إذن فلا يمنع من قيام هذه الجريمة كون المحكمة قد أدانت المتهم الذي أديت الشهادة زوراً لمصلحته " ( نقض في 20/10/1947 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج 7 ق 400 ص 379 ) .

5- ألا يعدل الشاهد عن أقواله الكاذبة حتى قفل باب المرافعة ،  فإن رجع عن أقواله تلك قبل انتهاء باب المرافعة في الدعوى التي شهد فيها كذباً ، فلا تتحقق في حقه جريمة شهادة الزور ، فقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :

" لا تتحقق جريمة شهادة الزورإلا إذا أصر الساهد على أقواله الكاذبة حتى انتهاء المرافعة في الدعوى الأصلية ، بحيث إذا عدل الشاهد عن أقواله الكاذبة قبل انتهاء المرافعة في الدعوى اعتبرت هذه الأقوال كأن لم تكن " ( نقض في 27/10/1969 – أحكام النقض س 20 ق 230 ص 1172 ) . أما إذا عدل عن اقواله المكذوبة بعد قفل باب المرافعة فلا يعتد به .


دور المحكمة في جريمة شهادة الزور:

من الأصول المقررة أن المحكمة لها الحق الأصيل في تقديرشهادة الشهود و استخلاص مؤداها ، و شهادة الزور تخضع لذلك الأصل ، و قد قضت محكمة النقض بأن :  "  الفصل في مخالفة الشهادة للحقيقة أمر يتعلق بالوقائع موكول إلى قاضي الموضوع يستخلصه من أقوال الشهود المختلفين و قرائن الأحوال و في الجلسة من ظروف الدعوى المختلفة  " ( نقض في 7/3/1982 س 33 ق 6 ص 299 )  .

إلا أن المحكمة ليست طليقة من القيود في هذا الشأن ، إذ يتعين عليها تبيان أركان تلك الجريمة السابق بيانها ، فقد قضت محكمة النقض ايضاحاً لذلك بأن :

"  يتعين على الحكم الصادرفي جريمة شهادة الزورأن يبين موضوع الدعوى التي أديت الشهادة فيها و موضوع هذه الشهادة وما غير في الحقيقة فيها و تأثيرها في مركز الخصوم في الدعوى و الضرر الذي ترتب عليها و أن الشاهد تعمد قلب الحقائق أو اخفاءها عن قصد و سوء نية ، و إلا كان ناقصاً في بيان أركان الجريمة نقصاً يمتنع معه على محكمة النقض مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون  " ( نقض في 22 /3/1976 – أحكام النقض س 27 ق 72 ص 340 ).



تنبيه هام جداً :
	يتعين التنبيه إلى أن مجرد اختلاف أقوال الشاهد أمام المحكمة عن تلك التي أدلى بها أمام النيابة العامة في التحقيقات ، لا يعني بالضرورة أن أقواله أمام المحكمة مكذوبة ،  إذ أن الشاهد من حقه ، بل من واجبه قانوناً و شرعاً ، الرجوع إلى الحق و تعديل أقواله التي قرر بها بالتحقيقات إذا كانت كاذبة ، و الإدلاء بالصدق أمام المحكمة ، و القول بغيرذلك مصادرة على حق الشاهد في العودة إلى الحق و الصدق ، و إكراهاً له على الاستمرار على الباطل و الاستمساك به ، و هو أمر غير مقبول ، فلابد إذن من الدليل على كذب تلك الشهادة من خلال وقائع و ظروف الدعوى و مستنداتها و الأقوال الأخرى فيها ، لا سيما و أن التعليمات العامة للنيابات لم تجعل من مجرد وقوع اختلاف في أقوال الشهود بالجلسة عما أبدوه بالتحقيقات دليلاً و سبيلاً لتوجيه تهمة الشهادة الزور، بل ألزمت أعضاء النيابة العامة في مثل تلك الحالة بمواجهة هؤلاء الشهود بأقوالهم المتناقضة و المختلفة ، وصولاً لوجه الحق في تلك الأقوال ، و تحققاً من صحيحها و سقيمها ، فقد نصت المادة 1136 منها على أنه :
" على من يحضر الجلسة من أعضاء النيابة ...... مع مراعاة مواجهة هؤلاء الشهود بما يقع من خلاف  في أقوالهم بالجلسة و التحقيقات .... " .

و قد قضت محكمة النقض تفصيلاً لذلك بأن :

"  لا يصح تكذيب الشاهد في إحدى رواياته اعتماداً على رواية أخرى له دون قيام دليل يؤيد ذلك ، لأن كلتا الروايتين مصدرهما واحد له اعتبارذاتي واحد ،  و لأن ما يقوله الشخص الواحد كذباً في حالة و ما يقرره صدقاً في حالة ، إنما يرجع إلى ما تنفعل به نفسه من العوامل التي تلابسه في كل حالة ، مما يتحتم معه أن لا يؤخذ برواية له دون أخرى صدرت عنه إلا بناء على ظروف يترجح فيها صدقه في تلك الرواية الأخرى .
و إذا كان مثول الشاهد أمام هيئة المحكمة في جلسة المحاكمة بين رهبة الموقف و جلالة و قدسية المكان محوطاً بالضمانات العديدة المعلومة التي وضعها القانون للحصول منه على الحقيقة الخالصة ، ذلك فيه ما من شأنه أن يشعر بعظم مسئوليته فيما يدلي به في آخر فرصة تسمع فيها أقواله ، مما يصح معه في العقل أن يفترض أنه ، و هو في هذه الحال ، يكون أدنى إلى أن تغلب عليه النزعة إلى الحق فيؤثره و لا يتمادى في الحنث بيمينه إذا كان قد حلفها من قبل .

إذ كان ذلك كذلك ، فإن اعتبار روايته الأولى عند اختلاف روايتيه هي الصحيحة ، لا لشئ إلا لكونها هي الأولى لا يكون له ما يقتضيه ، بل لعل شهادته أمام المحكمة تكون هي الأولى بهذا الاعتبار .

و إذن فإن إدانة الشاهد في جريمة شهادة الزور لمجرد أن روايته أمام المحكمة قد خالفت ما قاله في التحقيقات الأولية لا تكون مقامة على أساس صحيح من شأنه في حد ذاته أن يؤدي إليها ،  و خصوصاً أنه يجب في سبيل تحقيق العدالة على الوجه الأكمل أن يفسح أمام الشاهد المجال ليقرر الحق ، و ألا يقيد بأقواله الأولى التي سبق له ابداؤها في التحقيقات إلى حد تعريضه للعقوبة الجنائية إذا هو عدل عنها ،  و ذلك حتى لا ينغلق في وجهه الباب إذا ما عاوده ضميره إلى الرجوع إلى الحق و الإقلاع عما كان عليه من باطل ، الأمر الذي راعاه القانون نفسه إذ لم يعاقب على شهادة الزور إذا عدل الشاهد عن الباطل و قرر الحق في أية مرحلة كانت عليها الدعوى حتى نظرها أمام المحكمة  " .
( نقض في 15/10/1945 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج 6 ق 617 ص 766 ،  نقض في 22/3/1976 – أحكام النقض س 27 ق 72 ص 340 ) .

و لعل ذلك كان موضع اعتباربالتأكيد لدى محكمة الجنايات التي تنظر قضية قتل المتظاهرين و التي تم توجيه الاتهام بشهادة الزور لأحد الشهود فيها ،  حيث انتهت المحكمة  إلى براءته من ذلك الاتهام .


العقوبة المقررة لجريمة شهادة الزور :
جعل المشرع عقوبة الحبس هي العقوبة الأصلية لجريمة شهادة الزور، سواء حصلت في جناية أم جنحة ، و سواء كانت في دعوى جنائية أم مدنية ، حيث عاقب على شهادة الزورفي جناية بالحبس المطلق ، دون تحديد لحد أدنى أو أقصى للحبس ، أما شهادة الزورفي في جنحة أو مخالفة أو دعوى مدنية فقد جعل العقوبة الحبس المقيد بألا يزيد على سنتين ،  و لكن المشرع تدرج – صعوداً - بالعقاب فيما يتعلق بشهادة الزورفي جناية ، فقد عاقب عليها بالسجن المشدد أو السجن إذا ترتب عليها الحكم على المتهم الأصلي بأي نوع من أنواع العقوبة ، ما عدا عقوبة الإعدام ، حيث عاقب المشرع مرتكب جريمة شهادة الزور بالإعدام إذا ترتب على شهادته الحكم على المتهم بالإعدام ، و اشترط المشرع للحكم بالإعدام على شاهد الزور ليس فقط الحكم على المتهم بالإعدام ، بل و أن ينفذ هذا الحكم على المتهم  ، و ذلك كله حسبما نصت عليه المواد ( 294 ، 295 ، 296 ، 297 ) من قانون العقوبات .

الطعن في الحكم الصادرفي جريمة شهادة الزور:
الحكم الذي تصدره المحكمة في الجنحة أو المخالفة التي تقع أثناء الجلسة يخضع لطرق الطعن المقررة للدرجة التي صدر فيها ( مستشار دكتور/ حسن علام – شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و قانون حالات و إجراءات الطعن بالنقض – 1991 – ص 378 ) ، و لما كانت جريمة شهادة الزور تندرج ضمن تلك الجرائم ، فإن الحكم الصادر فيها يجوز الطعن فيه ،  و إذ كانت تلك الجريمة يمكن أن تقع في جناية أو جنحة ، فإنه إذا كان صادراً من محكمة الجنايات كان الطعن فيه بطريق النقض ، أما إذا كان صادراً من محكمة الجنح فإن الطعن فيه يكون بطريق الاستئناف ثم النقض ، و إذا كان صادراً من محكمة الاستئناف كان الطعن فيه بطريق النقض .





 أثر براءة الشاهد على تقديرالمحكمة لشهادته في الدعوى الأصلية :

يثور تساؤل هام في مجال الجريمة الراهنة  وتعلقها بالدعوى الأصلية التي حصلت فيها شهادة الزور،  فقد يحدث أن تحكم الحكمة ببراءة الشاهد من شهادة الزور، و يبقى  للشهادة إذن وجودها في الدعوى الأصلية كما كان الحال قبل تحريك الاتهام ، فما هو تقديرالمحكمة لتلك الشهادة  حينئذ ، و هل البراءة تلزم المحكمة بالأخذ بتلك الشهادة ؟ أم تعود لها سلطة تقديرها وحريتها في  الأخذ بها من عدمه وفقاً لما يطمئن إليه وجدانها   ؟  

يمكن القول أن تلك الشهادة كانت في الأصل تخضع للسلطة التقديرية للمحكمة ، ثم نشأ ظن لدى المحكمة في كونها مشوبة بالزور، فقامت بالتحقق من هذا الزور و دراسة ظروف و وقائع الدعوى و أدلتها ، فارتأت المحكمة أنها ليست زوراً،  أي أن ما ران على تلك الشهادة من زور أصبح و كأنه لم يكن شيئاً مذكوراً ، فعادت إلى ما كانت عليه ، و بمعنى آخر أن ما كان يلابسها من شبهة جنائية قد زال ،  ليس إلا ، فبحث المحكمة كان يدور في نطاق جنائي فقط ، و لم يكن في تقدير الشهادة ذاتها، لاسيما و أن المحكمة قد يكون حكمها بالبراءة مبناه انتفاء الدليل على كونها زوراً ،   بالتالي لا يسبغ ذلك الحكم بالبراءة على تلك الشهادة مصداقية تحول دون المحكمة و إخضاعها لتقديرها و ما قد ينتج عن ذلك من الأخذ بها أو طرحها و عدم التعويل عليها ، مع الوضع في الاعتبار ضرورة مطالعة حيثيات الحكم الصادر بالبراءة حتى يتبين أسباب البراءة و أثرها على تقدير المحكمة للشهادة .

هذا ما يسره الله تعالى لي ، راجياً التجاوز عن هفواتي فيه ، و الحمد لله رب العالمين .

ملحوظة هامة :  أحكام النقض الواردة بهذا البحث مأخوذة من كتاب الدكتور/ حسن صادق المرصفاوي – المرصفاوي في قانون العقوبات – تشريعاً و قضاء في مائة عام – الطبعة الثانية 1994 – ص 1164 حتى 1175 ).

أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية
0126128907

----------


## عاصم

شكرا أستاذ أشرف على هذا الشرح القيم والمفيد 
لجريمة الشهادة الزور 
نتطلع إلى المزيد 
دومت بود

----------


## فوزية سليمان

الشهاد ةالزور من الموضوعات الهامة فى موضوع رسالتى التى اعدها 
وانشاء الله سوف استفيد منها

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## فوزية سليمان

الشهاد ةالزور من الموضوعات الهامة فى موضوع رسالتى التى اعدها 
وانشاء الله سوف استفيد منها

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------

